# Crystal Fireline



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey, 
Whats this new Crystal Fireline? Is it any good, 
apparently its sortof like flurocarbon in the water ..


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

it's not the best line around but for $20 you can't go wrong..... handles bream and mully's fine 

*****


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i love it

i use 2lb - 4lb and 6 lb chasing bream .my 2 lb just died on me after 2 years service .

here is what the 4lb can handle it also 2years old










and i think it is a bit more stealthy in the water than the coloured lines but on the surface it stays white so its easy to look for litle twiches and soft takes .

craig


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks good mate!
Might go and pick up some 3lb for my bream setup soon, my 4lb is starting to fray and lose colour so it won't be long until its good for the bin .

Cheers


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

In terms of the low end braids it's probably the best.

I was running it for quite a while with no issues


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVcSNeoAABDfgAAQQIUAKACAEAA/596gIABoRT1PTKeoaPTU0PU0MNU/Smymk80SeppmhpIY8ay6E5nvOsgQeIVf0MSEMWyZiSsFg89uhCzgwN20qNY3SoS7Ui96B4FaECyTwfLMoQi22qHE6sMA0LbySYQ7wwVlpI5vBP3VWyd4/FUbH76LuSKcKEgriRr1AA==


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

other than the visibility is it much different to normal fireline?

Cheers


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Slightly more supple out of the box.

Not really much difference. They both soften pretty quick anyway.


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

OK thanks 
I got some of the crystal fireline and it seems to be more smooth than the other fireline, is this just because of whatever makes it low vis ? or is it something else ? 
Cheers


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> Gets a little unpredictable after 9 months of hard use, and snaps in strange places; but that's probably the case with most lines of that age.
> 
> Red.


yeah espeacally the 2lb stuff

craig


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

My latest 4lb Crystal catch ;-) ;-) nothing wrong with FIRELINE.....

*****


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

HOLY *%&^
that is a mother of a jewwy to land on 4lb.. :lol: 
how long was the fight ?


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

jondogg said:


> HOLY *%&^
> that is a mother of a jewwy to land on 4lb.. :lol:
> how long was the fight ?


1 hr 10mins ;-)

*****


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

noiiiice


----------



## Criterious (Oct 15, 2007)

My turn, not quite in the same league as the jewie.

A nice little 55cm FL Diamond Trev caught during my KFT prefish on 2lb crystal fireline and 4lb vanish leader.









My only issue with all fireline is that when it starts to go off, you may as well chuck the whole lot. Not sure if thats the same with all braid though.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

the only crystal i use is on my stradic for surface bream but i use rovex for anything bigger than 10lb 
saw rovex 150yd spool for $25 at Kmart the other day


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Just before the last ABT tounament here in W.A a former AFC bream chap gave a talk,,he has tried every braid around for years but has gone to crystal fireline,,its hard to beat it,,


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

with these kinds of lines all I do is after a year of pretty decently using the crap out of it, I stripp it off on the lawn when its not windy and litterally reverse the line... So the oldest part of the line goes on the spool first and then you'll have about 100 yards of new stuff on top.

Who seriously believes that they use more than 50 yards of their line 100% of the time ;-)

Anyhow I would say that I am touching the near 3rd year with my thermo fused braid and I continue to catch fish at fair size without any issues, mind you I have had to dock off fair amounts of fraid line at time to time...

Cheers

Andrew


----------

